# Putting weight *on*



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

I've had problems maintaining my weight for a while now.. struggled with an eating disorder for quite some time. I'm very insecure about being underweight.. would love to have a "normal" dress size and not struggle so much with clothes and things.

I don't really have a set goal, sort of taking baby steps at the moment.. just trying to eat a healthy amount of food every day


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm trying to put on weight as well. I hate whenever I mention it and people go "oh you just need to eat more and the weight will pile on" but I eat loads and remain really thin. I tried one of those protein shake drinks a few months ago and it boosted me up a few pounds but that was pretty much it, i think i'm just destined to be thin for my entire life.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck with it. I've put a stone on in the last six months, it is possible.


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Good luck with it. I've put a stone on in the last six months, it is possible.


Thank you 



Shadow2009 said:


> I'm trying to put on weight as well. I hate whenever I mention it and people go "oh you just need to eat more and the weight will pile on" but I eat loads and remain really thin. I tried one of those protein shake drinks a few months ago and it boosted me up a few pounds but that was pretty much it, i think i'm just destined to be thin for my entire life.


I've just started those protein shakes.. hoping it'll help a little  I am naturally slim like my mother.. but I'm too underweight for my liking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If anybody wants some of my Paxil fat, just let me know. :lol


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Shadow2009 said:


> I'm trying to put on weight as well. I hate whenever I mention it and people go "oh you just need to eat more and the weight will pile on" but I eat loads and remain really thin. I tried one of those protein shake drinks a few months ago and it boosted me up a few pounds but that was pretty much it, i think i'm just destined to be thin for my entire life.


Maybe you have high metabolism ? Im thin aswell and I got a suspecion that its my metabolism..


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I heard exercise is good for putting on weight by building muscle.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

My brother has always been naturally slim and recentely he has been drinking lots of glasses of whole milk everyday and eating bigger portions of protein at dinner. He has put on a fair amount and he has filled out nicely.

It's not so much about how much you eat, but what you eat. Lots of chicken, eggs, whole grains etc. will be good for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Minipurz said:


> Maybe you have high metabolism ? Im thin aswell and I got a suspecion that its my metabolism..


Paxil slowed mine down and I exercise a lot!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm insecure about being thin as well, but I think I've made a good amount of progress. Exercise helps too. We can both do this!


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I've been at this for a while, and the best advice I can give is to get used to eating five times a day. At first I was just having bigger portions of everything, but since I changed up I've gained around 10 pounds. I've recently been coupling this with exercise and my appetite is now bigger. Be careful not to do anything cardio related.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Metal_Heart said:


> My brother has always been naturally slim and recentely he has been drinking lots of glasses of whole milk everyday and eating bigger portions of protein at dinner. He has put on a fair amount and he has filled out nicely.
> 
> It's not so much about how much you eat, but what you eat. Lots of chicken, eggs, whole grains etc. will be good for you.


It is kind of funny that this same advice (plus exercise) has been the stuff making me skinnier. I'm not saying you are wrong, at all! It's just interesting.

It does sense that a healthy diet and routine will return you to a more healthy state, regardless of if you are "too big" or "too small".


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

offbyone said:


> It is kind of funny that this same advice (plus exercise) has been the stuff making me skinnier. I'm not saying you are wrong, at all! It's just interesting.
> 
> It does sense that a healthy diet and routine will return you to a more healthy state, regardless of if you are "too big" or "too small".


I don't mean eating less but only eating the right foods.. what I mean is.. rather than just eating more than your daily amount of crap and junk food... eat more _but of the right foods_. Cause it's not just about eating more, it's about what's IN the food too


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

I suck at this.


----------

